# Internet hängt über LAN alle paar Sekunden



## shisha88 (1. April 2014)

*Internet hängt über LAN alle paar Sekunden*

Moin,

Mein Internet hängt alle paar Sekunden, das macht sich so bemerkbar:

- Links laden manchmal garnicht
- In Internetspielen hängt das Spiel alle paar Sekunden


Ich habe keine Möglichkeit WLAN auszuprobieren.

Ich habe alle Kabel schon ausgetauscht(LAN,DSL).
Die Internetgeschwindigkeit ist normal.

Die Netzwerkkarte wechselt alle paar Sekunden zwischen Aktiviert & Netzwerkkabel entfernt.

IPV6 habe ich eben deaktiviert, hat nichts gebracht.

Habe einige Bilder angehängt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Internet hängt über LAN alle paar Sekunden*

neusten Treiber schon installiert? Realtek


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. April 2014)

*AW: Internet hängt über LAN alle paar Sekunden*

Hallo shisha88,

wie verläuft deine Leitungsstrecke - wie viele Meter lang ist das Netzwerkkabel? Von PC aus geht es zum Router oder hängt ein Switch dazwischen? Bitte die Komponenten benennen, welche im LAN verbaut sind.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Stryke7 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Internet hängt über LAN alle paar Sekunden*

Tausch mal die Kabel    RJ45-Buchsen und -Stecker werden leider meist sehr billig produziert und erzeugen Wackelkontakte ...


----------



## shisha88 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Internet hängt über LAN alle paar Sekunden*

Es lag am veralteten Treiber 

Seit dem Treiber Update hab ich auch meine volle Leitungsgeschwindigkeit wieder drin


----------



## malinaa (2. April 2014)

*AW: Internet hängt über LAN alle paar Sekunden*

Ich müsste auch mal die Treiber überprüfen, weil das Internet schon auch bei mir regelmäßig hängen bleibt.


----------

